
What makes a website impossible to leave? - instakill
http://www.quora.com/What-makes-a-website-impossible-to-leave
======
clu3
With some piece of js, i believe we can achieve that

window.onclose = function() {window.open(window.location)};

Some thing like that ;)

~~~
instakill
Haha. HotelCalifornia.js

~~~
clu3
yeah right, "you can never leave" :D

